# Online coffee business (newbie to the industry!)



## Kase66 (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm interested in starting an online coffee business and would like to; initially offer 1 DeCaf, 1 light, 1 medium roast and 1 dark roast to test the water so to speak.

Can anyone recommend a well priced roaster with a quality product that could potentially fulfill and deliver branded bags.

Any advice or guidance on pitfalls or experience would also be greatly appreciated!

Cheers Kase


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Kase66 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm interested in starting an online coffee business and would like to; initially offer 1 DeCaf, 1 light, 1 medium roast and 1 dark roast to test the water so to speak. Can anyone recommend a well priced roaster with a quality product that could potentially fulfill and deliver branded bags. Any advice or guidance on pitfalls or experience would also be greatly appreciated!Cheers Kase


I take it you want someone to roast the coffee for you, then pack it into bags with your branding on. You then add some margin and sell these on-line.

If this is the case, I personally don't like it because you add nothing except cost in the value chain, no experience, no knowledge no value. For example you're not stating you have tried x different roasters products and you think xyz, or that your interested in particular types of coffees/customer segments, *or what unique value you want to add.*. In fact you don't appear to have even done the basic research I would expect someone to do. Instead you have come on a forum like an inexperienced shcool or university leaver, too lazy to do even the most basic research. Preferring instead to get "free" and potentially useless advice on a forum. It's no way to start a business.

If you have done the research....then why not share a little more of your thoughts with us first, like the type of business you want to be, what your target market is, the roasters you have tried etc.. etc..

My advice would be not to do it...the customers deserve better than this and the coffee marketplace sees this type of start-up too often.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Have you experience in roasting?


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Tell you what, don't go to the trouble of sourcing beans direct from roasters, leave that hassle to me. I will only add 20% markup and I'll get the roasters to despatch direct to you so the coffee is nice and fresh. Sound attractive?


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

OH, prehaps i've missed the point. When he said 'roaster' I assumed you meant a coffee roasting machine thingy, not a roasting company.

If you are talking about white label roasting then drop an email to Exmouth Coffee Roasters, who charge reasonable money and I believe allow you to repackage their coffee.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Stevie said:


> OH, prehaps i've missed the point. When he said 'roaster' I assumed you meant a coffee roasting machine thingy, not a roasting company.
> 
> If you are talking about white label roasting then drop an email to Exmouth Coffee Roasters, who charge reasonable money and I believe allow you to repackage their coffee.


no no you miss the point, he said.



> Can anyone recommend a well priced roaster with a quality product that could potentially fulfill and deliver branded bags


He wants the roaster to brand the bags for him and do the deliveries for him......got to laugh.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> no no you miss the point, he said.
> 
> He wants the roaster to brand the bags for him and do the deliveries for him......got to laugh.


Gotta do some of the work









If this is the approach then I hope he has strong internet marketing and customer relationship management skills as this will be what makes or breaks the business.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> I take it you want someone to roast the coffee for you, then pack it into bags with your branding on. You then add some margin and sell these on-line.
> 
> If this is the case, I personally don't like it because you add nothing except cost in the value chain, no experience, no knowledge no value. For example you're not stating you have tried x different roasters products and you think xyz, or that your interested in particular types of coffees/customer segments, *or what unique value you want to add.*. In fact you don't appear to have even done the basic research I would expect someone to do. Instead you have come on a forum like an inexperienced shcool or university leaver, too lazy to do even the most basic research. Preferring instead to get "free" and potentially useless advice on a forum. It's no way to start a business.
> 
> ...


spot on


----------



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> I take it you want someone to roast the coffee for you, then pack it into bags with your branding on. You then add some margin and sell these on-line.
> 
> If this is the case, I personally don't like it because you add nothing except cost in the value chain, no experience, no knowledge no value. For example you're not stating you have tried x different roasters products and you think xyz, or that your interested in particular types of coffees/customer segments, *or what unique value you want to add.*. In fact you don't appear to have even done the basic research I would expect someone to do. Instead you have come on a forum like an inexperienced shcool or university leaver, too lazy to do even the most basic research. Preferring instead to get "free" and potentially useless advice on a forum. It's no way to start a business.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

I think we scared him off...


----------

